# Freshwater mangroves!!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've always loved having lucky bamboo in my fish/axolotl tanks, then found a few threads on here about mangroves. So awhile back I picked up a few sad looking red mangrove pods, hoping I could convert them from sw to fw.

A few weeks of keeping them in a coco coir/sand mix with a higher salinity level, slowly acclimating them to brackish and now completely freshwater, they look like this.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Will they survive long term in fresh water?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i heard they would only last a few weeks without salt


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got some 2 year old ones that are growing in just fresh water seemingly without problems. Mine grow really slowly because they are under a skylight without artificial lighting but they seem to be doing just fine


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine have been growing for over 6 months in fresh water without a problem. My pods were really wilty when I bought them, but once they started shooting leaves they seem to grow faster


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Where did you find the mangrove pods? I might like to try this with one of my tanks. Are they growing rather slowly?

Great idea...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

@ Djamm...

Noooooo!!!! No mangroves in the office tank! Please!!! Do you know how big mangrove trees get?????? Although it might be something that the silver dollars can't eat...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. Where would you get a plant like that?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have picked them up before from King Ed but I haven't been there since Spring but I know for sure that Aquariums West has some now


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Elle said:


> ...Noooooo!!!! No mangroves...


Sedna has spoken

:bigsmile:


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Elle said:


> @ Djamm...
> 
> Noooooo!!!! No mangroves in the office tank! Please!!! Do you know how big mangrove trees get?????? Although it might be something that the silver dollars can't eat...


They can get to be.... large, that's for sure, but they're so slow growing I wouldn't worry about it. I mean, it took mine almost a year to grow to the point where they are sprouting leaves. Some of my pods have grown around 6", while others have only grown maybe 2". If anything, be concerned about their root growth, now that's pretty crazy and intricate!


----------

